

The Emotions That Make Us More Creative - gk101
https://hbr.org/2015/08/the-emotions-that-make-us-more-creative

======
kenOfYugen
"Creativity is just connecting things. When you ask creative people how they
did something, they feel a little guilty because they didn't really do it,
they just saw something. It seemed obvious to them after a while. That's
because they were able to connect experiences they've had and synthesize new
things." Steve Jobs

Connecting experiences, both positive and negative, and not losing the
enthusiasm in the process is key to creativity.

~~~
Sven7
Well...no hard and fast rules here. Look at Van Gough. He saw and did what
everyone else did. Then went off and did what no one else had done. Makes one
wonder what effect the environment at Apple or the Googleplex has on a mind
like that.

------
nether
Ambivalence is right, you need to be bored, happy, and sad to be creative:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8916132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8916132)

------
bro-stick
It seems to make common-sense from life experience that fear of imminent death
and positive, unburdened, playful states of mind are both highly motivating in
different ways. And to some degree, I think struggling with limited resources
is often a contributing motivator that is often extinguished with over-
resourced situations. This is of course partially orthogonal to individual
personality, work style and other motivations. For me, getting away from most
stimuli and not having a particular goal or timeframe leads to the most
productive idea generation state; that is, when one lets their mind wander and
play with ideas. Other people go to places like bric-à-brac stores, flip
through catalogues, surf the web or seek more stimuli for inspiration.

------
dominotw
Ugh. Another dumb article that views human beings as a machine which can be
manipulated by changing the inputs.

Hundereds of years of psychology/philosophy have given humanity nothing except
dumb shit like this. Man is still violent, lonely, desperate, scared. Mankind
is still an enigma that it was thousands of years ago.

Time to defund this garbage.

